

Google is not your friend? (8chan entirely blocked from Google results) - sadjosswhedon
https://medium.com/@infinitechan/google-is-not-your-friend-5a6636af0651

======
norea-armozel
I can't say that I'm sympathetic to Hotwheels' situation with regard to 8ch
due to the fact that his audience has quite a few toxic individuals among the
ranks. Some of which have a long history of being on the wrong side of the law
(and good taste).

Plus, I really don't see why he's upset with the concept of online safe spaces
(what his supporters call hugboxes). For example, I'm a transgender woman
(mtf) so for me to speak on certain sensitive issues regarding the matter of
gender variance it's a necessity that such discussions happen either pseudo-
anonymously or in moderated forums. This isn't censorship or an impediment to
discussion as there are many venues for cross cultural discussion that have
historically happened. But it seems Hotwheels and company demand unfettered
access to the lives of others to the point of violating expectations of
privacy (and property rights for that matter).

Also, this claim that the Internet has largely been like 8ch is historically
inaccurate. The majority of mailing lists, newsgroups, web forums, irc
channels, and other communication mediums/methods have always been heavily
moderated in some capacity. It's really 8ch and other similarly unmoderated
venues that are the ahistorical entities being relatively new to the Internet
and to its user base.

It's all well and good to demand some public spaces for sharing of ideas and
opinions but it should never come at the price of all the other rights humans
need to thrive. And that includes the right to be left alone.

~~~
syoc
8chan was removed from google results. The entire page. I understand your
arguments, but this is not about 8chan users saying mean things to people on
different sites.

You argue that you want a gated community where some rules and regulations are
in place for you to be able to discuss freely. That is fine. Hotwheels however
wanted to make a discussion _platform_ where anyone can create an imageboard
board and with any topic they want and moderate it as they would like as well.
The only restriction being national law. This should be fine as well.

Google however has put themselves _above_ the law, refusing to index their
site. It is of course within their right, but we should be worried when such
an integral part of the internet as google is moral police, judge, jury and
executioner.

Being unsympathetic to the situation due to the fact that his platform is used
by "toxic" users is something that should warrant some serious introspection.

~~~
norea-armozel
>Google however has put themselves above the law, refusing to index their
site.

What law anywhere requires Google to crawl any site?

>Being unsympathetic to the situation due to the fact that his platform is
used by "toxic" users is something that should warrant some serious
introspection.

So I should be concerned that people who even Stormfront won't deal with
aren't searchable via Google?

------
ilaksh
I don't know what this is about, probably 8chan is crap, but Google is so core
to the internet that complete censoring is a big problem. Because censorship
is abused by governments.

We need a real alternative to centralized indexing and search. Duckduckgo is
another central search.

We have to move to the decentralized content-based web and we are going to
have to index it ourselves. We cannot keep sucking the googlensa tit forever.

The direction for search is bitcoin, ethereum, massively distributed deep
learning, etc.

This is actually quite urgent.

